
What Eduardo Saverin owes America. (Hint: Nearly everything.) - rkudeshi
http://pandodaily.com/2012/05/12/what-eduardo-saverin-owes-america-hint-nearly-everything/
======
mirceagoia
What Apple and Google owes to America? Everything...yet that doesn't stop them
evading some taxes, much more than Saverin.

~~~
cpt1138
That corporations in America don't pay their share is not the issue. Its an
issue, but not the issue.

~~~
mirceagoia
So we put one individual on the wall, but close our eyes when it comes to
corporations which are doing the same thing more or less?

~~~
yequalsx
You are committing an argumentative fallacy. That other wrongs are being
committed does not detract from the wrong being talked about.

------
dazbradbury
> he had some pretty terrible ideas for Facebook, including his plan to show
> _interstitial ads_ when you went to add a friend

For anyone who doesn't know the what term "interstitial" means (I didn't!):

    
    
        interstitials are web pages displayed before or after 
        an expected content page, often to display 
        advertisements or confirm the user's age (prior 
        to showing age-restricted material)
    

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interstitial_webpage>

I wonder if this was something he actually tried to get implemented, or simply
threw out there when they were thinking up monetisation strategies - if the
latter it seems a bit harsh to pick him up on it!

------
waterlesscloud
Saverin is paying his taxes.

------
patrocles
lol. Saverin Sr leaves a country before it gets too dangerous => Applause

Saverin Jr leaves a country before it gets too dangerous => Boo

------
vasco
Soap operas on HN heh? As long as he is a law abiding citizen I don't see what
business anyone has with what he does or where he lives.

~~~
w1ntermute
The OP isn't making a legal argument, he's making a moral/ethical argument.

